# These pics off the RS4 are gonna cost me! 56k Warning!



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

As my sister got back from her hols to help me look after my mum. I finally had time to take some pics off my car and let my hair down so iTook my car into get washed so i cold take some pics. Whilst in their a guy in his Suburu was admiring the car and said to me that he bet he sounded Awesome. Anyway bumped into them as i came onto the A13. So i thought i'd just give them a flyby. Problem was for some stupid reason i did it on the inside lane then moved back out to the outside lane(Undertaking). However the guy in the Suburu must have thought i wanted a race and followed. Then what happens a Evo 8 cop car pulls us both over. :roll: I can't believe i was so stupid. Think im going to get done for careless driving.  . However i hold my hands up to it.

Anyway heres the pics.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Unlucky...  So, cars up for sale now then. :wink: Although it will not have help you today, you need to be looking at a laser jammer before too long. I'll recommend the Laser Pro Park. It's my next purchase.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> ...a Evo 8 cop car pulls us both over....


A WHAT?!  Which bit of the A13 is this?! I've had nutters under/overtaking me at 100mph+ on the stretch leading up to Lakeside and never seen a cop car, let alone one disguised as an Evo 8!!! :x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Doh! Sorry to hear this. When I was coming back from Dorset earlier this week I saw a plain clothes Skoda kicking someone.

I think I've been lucky so far.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I think it's time you changed ya sig pic...here you go...little better than the one you have...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks absolutely superb Jamie - shame about the after efects though :? Do you have to wait for a summons?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Looks absolutely superb Jamie - shame about the after efects though :? Do you have to wait for a summons?


Yeah. Ohwell shit happens. At least it will keep the miles down on the car. Plus i have plenty of drivers to run me about. TBH im not that bothered my mum is my main concern. Puts in all into perspective.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ResB said:


> I think it's time you changed ya sig pic...here you go...little better than the one you have...


Oh yes...Nice one mate


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

A few more


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Looks awesome, fella. 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

looks gorgeous Duckie 8) 

I want a spin :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It is quite nice, I'll give you that.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Not bad, but I bet you cant put a Rowntrees Fruit Pastelle in your mouth without chewing it !


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Not bad, but I bet you cant put a Rowntrees Fruit Pastelle in your mouth without chewing it !


 :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I almost put that myself but I though it'd be lost.

You have actually amused me several times over the last few days.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Widget said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad, but I bet you cant put a Rowntrees Fruit Pastelle in your mouth without chewing it !
> ...


Just earning my keep, I can juggle and ride a unicycle too.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> I can juggle and ride a unicycle too.


Yeah, not bad, but I bet....... :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Widget said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I can juggle and ride a unicycle too.
> ...


Well actually I cant, its a challenge standing up sometimes tbh, aaaaaanyway, nice car, shitter about being pulled by the fuzz, did that to the Mrs last week and she went mental.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Lovely pics of the car, but you need to work on your locations. I know there's not much scenery near the A13, but if you're aiming for 'urban industrial', you're not quite there....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

b3ves said:


> Lovely pics of the car, but you need to work on your locations. I know there's not much scenery near the A13, but if you're aiming for 'urban industrial', you're not quite there....


 :lol: It was just the case of it being so close to the car wash....I didnt want to get any bug stains on it before i took the pictures.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely pics of the car, but you need to work on your locations. I know there's not much scenery near the A13, but if you're aiming for 'urban industrial', you're not quite there....
> ...


Duck, u didnt actually take a spanking RS4 to a side of the road, one bucket and sponge carwash did u?

If so, just come to mine and ill do it for you for free. Anything to stop the sacriledge!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


No they are very good. I dont have time and it doesnt interest me washing cars. I get on very well with the boss. So he makes sure they use the best new clothes on it. But if you want to do it for free. It'll be at Gaydon


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Excellent pictures Jamie.......... will look awesome on a track :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks stunning.

Your A-Road moment has happened to most of us at some point, but you were unlucky.

Defo invest in a Laser Jammer. As put on a different thread, mine has been triggered a couple of times over the last few weeks, although i was not actually speeding at the time.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking good Jamie!!! 8)


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> ). . Then what happens a Evo 8 cop car pulls us both over. :roll: I can't believe i was so stupid. Think im going to get done for careless driving.  . However i hold my hands up to it.
> 
> Hi mate,sorry to hear this, was it an unmarked or marked car? what colour was it?
> I have seen a marked porsche and a subaru before.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

a18eem said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > ). . Then what happens a Evo 8 cop car pulls us both over. :roll: I can't believe i was so stupid. Think im going to get done for careless driving.  . However i hold my hands up to it.
> ...


If was a marked car. I part of the specs team. I saw the specs van further up the road.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Car looks fantastic - Unlucky with the fuzz though


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

To be honest Jamie the your car looked good in the pics you posted but are no were near what it looked at Gaydon and I only saw it parked up so I bet it looks a million $ on the move


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> To be honest Jamie the your car looked good in the pics you posted but are no were near what it looked at Gaydon and I only saw it parked up so I bet it looks a million $ on the move


It looks way better in the flesh i agree.  On the move it sounds great. As a few people on the cruise up asked me to give them a flyby


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Ducky - I didn't get around to seeing it at Gaydon. Perhaps it's because you parked in the wrong car park! :roll: :wink:

This means you'll have to take me out for a ride some other time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> It looks way better in the flesh i agree.  On the move it sounds great. As a few people on the cruise up asked me to give them a flyby


I hope you flyby was in the correct lane this time :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Ducky - I didn't get around to seeing it at Gaydon. Perhaps it's because you parked in the wrong car park! :roll: :wink:
> 
> This means you'll have to take me out for a ride some other time.


Anytime!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I confess to having a good luck around your car on Sunday in the carpark, stunning car


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest Jamie the your car looked good in the pics you posted but are no were near what it looked at Gaydon and I only saw it parked up so I bet it looks a million $ on the move
> ...


We didnt ask...we just GOT!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

You just loved playing chase me didn't you!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Oooo yes please!


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

i think i saw some dirt on one of the carmats! :lol:


----------

